# New All-time High Point Derby Dog-ammo!



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I know most of you know this by now...but I thought the accomplishment deserves it's own thread.

Ammo became the new All Time High Point Derby Dog today with her win at Michiana!!! This win gives Ammo 119 derby points. This was Ammo's 14th win (13th since April). Big congrats to Bill & Micki for their record setting run! You guys have an amazing dog and obviously have done an incredible job with her. Keep on piling up the points!

Also congrats should be given to Frank Price, owner of the sire Roux, and to Deb Wehner, owner of the dam, Tyra. You guys have put out a really nice litter. As a side note, Ammo's littermate Teka won a derby today as well. 

Any guesses on the over/under for Ammo's final point total by the end of October?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Bill and Micki...


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome awesome awesome

way to go bill micki and ammo


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill, Micki and Ammo...way to go!

Chris


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

wooohooo Ammo! That is awesome!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Bill and Mikki!

Aaron*


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Miki,Bill and Ammo. You guys did it!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

That is cool! Way to go guys!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Team Ammo! 

It is fun to see history made, and to know it siginifigance is even better.

Bill, give me Ammo's trial schedule and i will be the first to try the Over/Under.

Tim


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Tim West said:


> Congrats to Team Ammo!
> 
> It is fun to see history made, and to know it siginifigance is even better.
> 
> ...


Tim, I'm stuck in a hotel near Atlanta, my truck broke down on the way home from Savannah. I'm not sure exactly what trials he will be running, but they should have 10 derbies if all goes well...at least 8 I would imagine...


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I would say another 31 points. I'm counting on her winning another four trials, and placing in most of the others. She will most likely have some kind of hiccup like she had two trials ago where she went out on the last series.

When you think of how this little dog has competed at this level week in and out is simply amazing to me.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats on setting a new standard and doing it in my lifetime....


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Outstanding acomplishment, congratulations, party like a rock star.*


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I am just speechless...What a spectacular accomplishment...
Congratulations..Bill, Mick Ammo, Deb...


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Bill, Micki and Ammo. You guys lived the dream. It was fun to watch. Keep it going in All-Age.


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

I first started following this story when I was in Iraq last year. Its been a whole lot of fun watching this thing come full circle. I wish you guys the best of luck in the future with your amazing pup.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Tim West said:


> I would say another 31 points. I'm counting on her winning another four trials, and placing in most of the others. She will most likely have some kind of hiccup like she had two trials ago where she went out on the last series.
> 
> When you think of how this little dog has competed at this level week in and out is simply amazing to me.


so 150 is your guess. I think that's a good one. My prediction a while back was 139 Minimum, so we are thinking along the same line...(that's scary!).


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought it was interesting that the dog that held the high point derby prior to Ammo (Candlewood's Tanks a Lot...Lottie) is also in Ammo's pedigree way back.

Obviously, there are some good genes there


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Congrats to Team Ammo! Way to go!!


----------



## Bailey and Cappy's Mom (Aug 17, 2009)

Way to go Team Ammo. Outstanding accomplishment!

Frank, you must be so very proud.

Congrats to all!


----------



## sammydog (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations Team Ammo! I don't post much, but I have been following the story since her first win at 6 months. Way to go!!!


----------



## Northern Lights Kennels (May 9, 2006)

Congradulations TEAM AMMO! It was a great pleasure meeting you all in person here in Northern Minnesota! Best wishes for continued success in your ongoing endevor! Maybe when you are done Bill, those Elk will still be there.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ammo got second today at the LRC trial in Onaway, MI. 122 points now. Cell phone cut out before I could find out anything else.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

i gotta say it is inspiring to see the surge of support for this dog and team!
and the dang dog stretches like it is so in tune to the game. way too cool!


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

It was a Thrill to watch AMMO run at the Derby in Onaway. It was a pleasure meeting Bill and Micki. Go Team AMMO...


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO TEAM AMMO!!!! It has been fun following her accomplishments to date. Here's to the brightest of futures!! 

Sue


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Outstanding! Way to go Bill, Micki, and Ammo. I plan on breeding to Ammo's uncle and hope for at least half this talent. Wow what a dog. And what color is she? Nice to see some talented chocolates up and coming. Again. Great Job.


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Anybody heard out of Brad and Teka ?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Teka got a Jam today in Topeka...


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats!!!!! Again. Can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Congratulations Miki,Bill and Ammo. You guys did it! I always thought the mark set by Nitram Bull Market could be surpassed.But the tophocolate is out of reach now.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go Bill, Micki & Ammo! You just reeled in Lean Mac who had 122.5 Derby Pts (US & Canada combined). Keep up the great work for 3 more weeks!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

huntinman said:


> 3 more weeks!


Then what will you talk about?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Then what will you talk about?


Whatever you would like me to...any ideas? 

Actually Ken, the thread is titled "New All-Time High Point Derby Dog-Ammo", so you know what the subject matter of the thread is. Don't read if you are tired of hearing about her.

But I've been thinking... we can talk about Ammo in the Qual, Ammo in the AM, Ammo in the Open, maybe Ammo in the Canadian all-age stakes, or Ammo in the Pointing retriever trials...maybe Ammo in the Iditarod since Bill is an old Alaskan, How about Ammo in the show ring, or Ammo in the obedience trials...maybe Ammo in dock dog or Ammo in the SRS...let's see...Ammo in UKC or Ammo in Nahra... we could talk about Ammo's natural hunting ability, or Ammo's love of dog bones, Ammo really like Easter bunnies... You've heard about the Ammo stretch, but have you thought about how cute she is while sleeping? Maybe we could talk about how many sentences we could come up with that have the word Ammo in them... After that I don't know what the heck to talk about!


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

This is my first comment on this thread. But I think , It really does not matter what color the dog is . This is an incredible accomplishment, that I am sure any of us would wish to be lucky enough to be part of. Congrats to the breeders and owners of this fine animal. Would there be as many posts if she was black...... I bet there would be ,this does not happen every year

Mike


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Whatever you would like me to...any ideas?
> 
> Actually Ken, the thread is titled "New All-Time High Point Derby Dog-Ammo", so you know what the subject matter of the thread is. Don't read if you are tired of hearing about her.
> 
> But I've been thinking... we can talk about Ammo in the Qual, Ammo in the AM, Ammo in the Open, maybe Ammo in the Canadian all-age stakes, or Ammo in the Pointing retriever trials...maybe Ammo in the Iditarod since Bill is an old Alaskan, How about Ammo in the show ring, or Ammo in the obedience trials...maybe Ammo in dock dog or Ammo in the SRS...let's see...Ammo in UKC or Ammo in Nahra... we could talk about Ammo's natural hunting ability, or Ammo's love of dog bones, Ammo really like Easter bunnies... You've heard about the Ammo stretch, but have you thought about how cute she is while sleeping? Maybe we could talk about how many sentences we could come up with that have the word Ammo in them... After that I don't know what the heck to talk about!


Well, it certainly looks as if you have plenty of "ammo" to go with.

Off to bed. Tired and need to stretch out a bit.

Congrats to Ammo.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats 2 all involved. What an awesome accomplishment.


God Bless,


Richard


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Way to go Team Ammo! Keep em comin!


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Bill,

Aside from the training, what makes Ammo so special? What is it about her that allows her to maintain such a high level of performance week after week throughout her Derby career? I know the training is a big contributing factor, but few other dogs could duplicate Ammo's performance even with the same training and dedication to the high-point goal.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I was wondering how is Primo doing-is he following in Ammo's footsteps or is he just a regular little guy?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ken Archer said:


> Bill,
> 
> Aside from the training, what makes Ammo so special? What is it about her that allows her to maintain such a high level of performance week after week throughout her Derby career? I know the training is a big contributing factor, but few other dogs could duplicate Ammo's performance even with the same training and dedication to the high-point goal.


Ken, I agree with you 100%. Just from own observations (limited to when Bill & Micki have been in the mid-south area), Ammo is a very mature dog for her age...in other words, no monkey business...she gets out of the truck looking for the line. She does not jump around, head swing, whine, tap dance, none of the stuff you would expect of a young dog. She just flat out wants to work and it seems to me that she has an unusually high desire to please. Also, from what I have seen, she is very relaxed and does not seem intimidated by a test, no matter how big. 

When you watch Bill & Ammo closely, you will see that they are in synch or tuned in to each other... She moves on the line like an experienced all-age dog... he is able to click her over and actually get the line he wants her to take... When it comes to marking,,,she just knows where they are. Bottom line as my wife said...whatever "IT" is she has it and "Lots of IT". 

Great question that I've thought a lot about myself...


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

If it would not be too much trouble, could someone at a trial where Ammo is running to video her runs? Then post it on Youtube so all the world can see this remarkable dog!
Everyone that has NEVER seen her run would be grateful!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a video of the Blugrass derby a few weeks ago that she won. The camera work is not the best (I was the camerman). I was hoping to do a little better job, maybe this week at Lincoln trail. Then I'll get my son or someone who knows how to post it on youtube...


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Ken Archer said:


> Bill,
> 
> Aside from the training, what makes Ammo so special? What is it about her that allows her to maintain such a high level of performance week after week throughout her Derby career? I know the training is a big contributing factor, but few other dogs could duplicate Ammo's performance even with the same training and dedication to the high-point goal.


This is something Ive been thinking about as well. I have only seen her run one series so I'm no expert on this dog, how it was trained or anything else other than she has a great group of people responsible for bringing her into this world! The Derby was designed to test natural marking ability. This dog and any of the other high point derby dogs have something "naturally" a little bit extra. My thought is obviously its a better way of seeing the world. I have heard it called "pressence of field". If thats the case and she has it and being matched with the right people(which she is!) should be a very successful career to follow!


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Bill and Micki,

You guys rocked it! keep on rocking it all the way to the end. I will be waiting back in Montana for you, getting my guys ready to do the most important work of the year, Hunting ducks! No more drives across country, no more folks on the internet second guessing everything possible, just me the dogs and the ducks. 

I will keep a spot in the blind for you and the coffee will be hot! Tell the little brown dog she did it right, right away, and right to the end.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

huntinman said:


> Ken, I agree with you 100%. Just from own observations (limited to when Bill & Micki have been in the mid-south area), Ammo is a very mature dog for her age...in other words, no monkey business...she gets out of the truck looking for the line. She does not jump around, head swing, whine, tap dance, none of the stuff you would expect of a young dog. She just flat out wants to work and it seems to me that she has an unusually high desire to please. Also, from what I have seen, she is very relaxed and does not seem intimidated by a test, no matter how big.
> 
> When you watch Bill & Ammo closely, you will see that they are in synch or tuned in to each other... She moves on the line like an experienced all-age dog... he is able to click her over and actually get the line he wants her to take... When it comes to marking,,,she just knows where they are. Bottom line as my wife said...whatever "IT" is she has it and "Lots of IT".
> 
> Great question that I've thought a lot about myself...


I've got a male from the second breeding and he is incredibly still at the line even for a 9 mo old. Now he is no where in Ammo's league, but I anticipate he will do well....if I find a good trainer

My other females are all about the wiggle at the line...it is a definate difference, but I understand some of the other littermates are hot at the line. Sounds like Bill/Micki got a still one.

Jeff


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I was able to film Bullett and Emmit run the last huge land series at our Cimarron Trial two weeks ago. I just have to upload it onto YouTube. I will try to get that done. Maybe we can see all three of these amazing dogs. Any other year Bullett or Emmit would be the HPDD.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Ammo Smammo; Bullett Smullett; Emmitt Smimitt! Just wait until Gene and I release Prissy the Hell Bitch on ya'll next spring. She might not know where she's going, but she gets there in a hurry. Little Prissy may be the only dog on the planet that has actually broken someone's neck. We're thinking about tattooing a warning lable on her stomach.

fp


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm looking forward to finally getting to see Ammo in action on Saturday! 

Kathryn


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ammo wins Lincoln Trail Derby today! 132 points and her 3rd win in 3 trials on these fine grounds this year! Way to go Team Ammo! I was at the trial and the judges set up some very challenging tests and the cold windy weather made it challenging just to be in the gallery (or throwing, judging, marshalling etc...).


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

HEAVEN SCENT said:


> HAPPY 5OTH BIRTHDAY MICKI!!!


She contends that she is 49... So the cold hard truth comes out!;-)


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

huntinman said:


> She contends that she is 49... So the cold hard truth comes out!;-)


49, 50 doesn't matter.  

She, of course, looks much younger than either. 

Ammo contributed with a nice 5 point birthday present.


----------



## HEAVEN SCENT (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, so I jumped the gun, anyways a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Is that 132 points? WOW!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

3rd for Ammo today at Carolina Piedmont. 134 points and on the way to MD and the Womens RC trial tomorrow.

1st was Hugh Arthur with #19Axle 
2nd was Hugh Arthur with #11 Tule
4th was Cara Mock with #27 Genny
RJ was Clint Joyner with #4 Moon
Jam was Hugh Arthur with #25 Chief

congrats to all the finishers!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Ammo is destined for the Chocolate Lab Hall of Fame.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Just got word that Ammo won the derby this morning at the Womers RC Trial in MD. 17th win and 139 points! Congrats Bill, Micki & Ammo!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Just got word that Ammo won the derby this morning at the Womers RC Trial in MD. 17th win and 139 points! Congrats Bill, Micki & Ammo!


Is this the trial she is entered in the AM?

WRL


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Bill and Micki


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

WRL said:


> Is this the trial she is entered in the AM?
> 
> WRL


No that's the Metro Alliance trial in TX next weekend.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

huntinman said:


> No that's the Metro Alliance trial in TX next weekend.


AH...10-4

WRL


----------

